# My Garage



## racingsnake

Hi guys I am planning on doing some work to my garage over the next few months although it will end up a few years by the way things progress 
I will add some pictures as I go along

I am a complete novice when it comes to building joinery etc but I am going to try and do them myself(mainly to keep costs down), so if these questions seem a bit stupid to you then sorry its all new to me

I have a prefab concrete garage approx 20ft x 10ft. I have now got consumer unit fitted so I now have a proper power supply (did not like the extension cable the guy before me had running under the slabs into the garage!!!)

What I now want to do is insulate the garage using something like Kingspan or an equivalent but what I would like to know is can I put the insulation straight onto the concrete walls or do I need to build a wooden frame, and leave a gap between the insulation and the concrete? will I need to put vents in for the air to circulate? would it be better to get foil wrapped insulation(on one side)?

Also I would like to plaster board the whole garage can I buy insulation already with this on or would it be better to buy it separate? I also plan on insulating the roof space I already have a load of Rockwool for this then plaster board it as well as I know most of the heat will go through the roof

My long term plan is to have the garage tiled so the walls fixing etc have to be secure









My garage








putting ion the power properly








there was a lot of digging up lol


----------



## mk2jon

Looking forward to the updates fella :thumb:
Nice motor aswell


----------



## Lewisredfern001

great space you have there. Wish i had a garage like that, awesome potential


----------



## DMH-01

Definitely got potential mate. You need to get some more pics of that motor :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

That looks like a decent amount of space you have there - lots of potential. Looking forward to seeing what changes you make :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

Looks a good space mate, and loads of potential.



racingsnake said:


> What I now want to do is insulate the garage using something like Kingspan or an equivalent but what I would like to know is can I put the insulation straight onto the concrete walls or do I need to build a wooden frame, and leave a gap between the insulation and the concrete? will I need to put vents in for the air to circulate? would it be better to get foil wrapped insulation(on one side)?


I'm not sure about having a space between the concrete side's and the insulation/board, but imo, I would do a stud wall/lining off the wall giving 50mm or so, and use insualtion backed plasterboard, that way you'll allow space for air movment, insulate and giving a finish on the inside of the garage.

Hope that helps, like I say i'm not 100% sure about leaving a gap, but by using the insulation board you should be ok.


----------



## liam99

Good potential, Looking foward to see finnish result.


----------



## olliecampbell

If you get stuck or just want inspiration head over here...
http://garagejournal.com/forum/


----------



## wish wash

Id build a 2x2 frame and fix it up into the roof joists and into the floor, making sure not to go into the dpc. You should have adequate air flow from behind as the concrete walls aint completely smooth. Id insualte with 2 inch kingspan as its more thermally efficent. Your fine to use rock wool over the joists, obviously thicker the better so you miniise heat lose up through the roof. 9mm plasterboard on the walls and 12.5mm on the ceiling. Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## ant_s

Imo I wouldn't go 9mm on wall's those would be very weak. I'd go 12.5mm all round.


----------



## wish wash

12.5mm is minimum now a days for building reg's regarding new builds and extensions, But its a garage so you can do what ya like. end off the day its down to your budget.


----------



## ant_s

Yea, all down to budget I guess. I just meant imo, in a garage a 12.5mm would be stronger should anything be dropped against to walls etc.

Either way, keep us updated


----------



## Alan W

Have a read of this THREAD to find out how Jon insulated and fitted out his garage. 

It's a great, albeit long, thread! 

Alan W


----------



## racingsnake

Hi guys thanks for the positive comments 
I have a couple of questions, if I am putting in kingspan or somthing like that does it got tight against the concrete or do I have to leave a gap? on the concrete wall side do I put a damp proof membrane? then on the other side of the insulation do I put a brether membrane? would plaster borad get damp?
I was thinking of using OSB boards?
any help would be appreciated :thumb:

Stevo


----------



## Buck

racingsnake said:


> Hi guys thanks for the positive comments
> I have a couple of questions, if I am putting in kingspan or somthing like that does it got tight against the concrete or do I have to leave a gap? on the concrete wall side do I put a damp proof membrane? then on the other side of the insulation do I put a brether membrane? would plaster borad get damp?
> I was thinking of using OSB boards?
> any help would be appreciated :thumb:
> 
> Stevo


You don't want a damp proof membrane. You should be OK without anything but a breather membrane would be best.

I have just finished insulating the ceiling on my internal garage using 75mm Quinn Therm boards (same as Kingspan Celotex etc.)

If you bond them using something like Evostik Gripfill Green then you will not need to drill the concrete.

Where the wall is uneven, measure the difference in thickness and apply one layer to the rebate then glue horizontal batons across the full length of the wall (using Gripfill Green/No Nails) - you can then fasten a complete run of plasterboard with the insulation pre-attached (I know Kingspan do this as I looked at it!)


----------



## Superspec

I'd go 12.5mm on walls and 9.5mm on ceilings!!


----------



## gotamintvtr

nice garage and even better security features haha


----------



## racingsnake

gotamintvtr said:


> and even better security features haha




Stevo


----------



## racingsnake

Time for a bit of an update did warn you guys that it would take years instead of the months that I was hoping lol

new lights fitted on the outside

took of the old wooden door and replaced it with a new second hand door

new window again to replace to old wooden framed one although this is new it was to small so I had to frame it out but when you get it for nothing


Had to replace the wooden uprights at each side of the main door luckily they were the same size as fence posts just cut them to the correct length







[/URL]
insulated between the rafters with rock wool the put up plaster board put up 3 strip lights just now just to give me some light in the garage just now but I have another 9 to install


Boarded out the rafters to make some extra storage place added some loft ladders so that I would not need any ladders lying about in the garage







[/URL]
onto the floor as this is where I have had my biggest problem so far in what to do to 
1 correct the unevenness
2 what finish I wanted
eventually after a few months and lots of different advice I went for an isocrete 1500 screed and an epoxy paint









and the finished floor


hopefully get some more work done soon and will upload new pictures up


----------



## blacktar

nice job and nice looking mk2


----------



## jimbo1

nice garage coming along nicely. I was wondering if you are plastering the ceiling??
very nice project, keep us updated. :thumb:


----------



## DavidMelv

Seems to be coming along nicely


----------



## Z4-35i

Floor looks great, how easy was the isocrete 1500 screed to apply?


----------



## racingsnake

jimbo1 said:


> nice garage coming along nicely. I was wondering if you are plastering the ceiling??
> very nice project, keep us updated. :thumb:


Think I will try to tape the joints,its all new to ne but I will give it a go and see how I get on


----------



## racingsnake

Z4-35i said:


> Floor looks great, how easy was the isocrete 1500 screed to apply?


Not sure mate got a company in to do it


----------



## olliecampbell

racingsnake said:


> Not sure mate got a company in to do it


Out of interest, how much did it cost?


----------



## Ongoing

Looking good buddy


----------



## jamesgti

Looks great.


----------



## racingsnake

small update
manage to get some kingspan insulation

and started to build the frame on the inside hopefully have it done over the next few days

plastering and taping the ceiling next week provided I finish doing the stud work, then paint it and start on the wall finish


----------



## racingsnake

Another update 
finished of the frame work yesterday 

then started to put in the insulation I had got (gotta love gumtree lol)

hope to finish of the insulation tomorrow, ceiling plastered Tuesday, hopefully painted at the weekend the put all the lights back up and electrition back in to put in cable for the sockets
all coming along nicely:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Never mind the garage we need more pics of that car


----------



## racingsnake

there you go


----------



## jenks

Come on stop teasing and get some proper pics up. Also get a cover on it, way too dusty while your doing up your garage:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

racingsnake said:


> there you go


OMG love the colour and finish get some peoper full pics to make sure im not seeing things


----------



## racingsnake

another small update finished off all the insulation


----------



## s29nta

Come on, pics of the Mexico please:thumb:


----------



## racingsnake

another picture with one of my sporting heroes


----------



## s29nta

Sir...... you have just excelled yourself:thumb:im down on my knees here shouting I'm not worthy. Top pic:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Jimmy!!!!!!!


----------



## shudaman

racingsnake said:


> another small update finished off all the insulation


Are those the final light postions! Lololol


----------



## Derekh929

racingsnake said:


> another picture with one of my sporting heroes


Fantastic pic I bet he would have loved to put the Mexico through its paces:thumb:


----------



## racingsnake

small update always seems to be the way but at least its moving forward
ceiling taped and plastered


and now painted


----------



## shudaman

Looking nice and fresh
What colours u going for on the walls?


----------



## racingsnake

All white mate,wanting it nice a fresh looking
Going to redo the floor with epoxy resin though as the paint I put down is marking very easy,which I am not very happy with its no fault of the paint it just marks to easy for my liking


----------



## shudaman

You no what epoxy your useing?
Im in 2 minds weather todo mine


----------



## MattDoleman

Exactly the type of floor covering i want!


----------



## racingsnake

shudaman said:


> You no what epoxy your useing?
> Im in 2 minds weather todo mine


not sure mate but I am having it broadcast this is a sample of the flakes that will be put into the resin


----------



## shudaman

Nice!
If i have epoxy i will go for grey base with blue and white flakes


----------



## CHRIS1985

Nice garage, got plenty of room to detail the Mexico! Really nice motor


----------



## racingsnake

shudaman said:


> Nice!
> If i have epoxy i will go for grey base with blue and white flakes


You cant really see the flakes to well in the picture but mines are white black and silver on a gray base
How many top coats are you thinking if getting over your flakes?
I was recomended one but might go for two not sure, the floor has given me the most problems as in what to do and what to choose


----------



## racingsnake

CHRIS1985 said:


> Nice garage, got plenty of room to detail the Mexico! Really nice motor


Cheers


----------



## racingsnake

small update
could not afford a new insulated door so I decided to try insulating my own bought some 30mm kingspan and put it in the gap of my door

then put some vapour barrier over it, will finish off the door when I get round to finishing off the in side


----------



## shudaman

Good work 
U will notice the difference in this weather!


----------



## b8-sline

racingsnake said:


> another picture with one of my sporting heroes


Mr Mcrae , one of my hero's too.
BTW lovely car & garage.


----------



## racingsnake

Only managed a few jobs on my garage really need to get my finger out

new facia, soffits and guttering 

then put in some vents for better air circulation

and purchased this  to good a buy


----------



## racingsnake

Not really posted as many pictures as I wanted to
Nearly finished, just a few jobs to do 
The up stand for my worktop was 30cm short so I will need to buy a whole other length
almost finished most of the jobs got a few silly things to do like
Boarding off the consumer unit and finish off the inside of the main garage door as I have already insulated it 
Will try and post some more pictures when I eventually get round to finishing it


----------



## mechrepairs

Look great.

Carl


----------



## pajd

That car and a black Capri are two cars I would love to have. 
You jammy b*stard!!!  :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Stunning colour on the Escort and a stunning garage, me jelouse


----------



## blacktar

Looks great man fair play


----------



## [email protected]

Tidy cave fella!


----------



## Palmer02

Really nice work


----------

